# Lavender crested gecko



## Rhac's R us (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi, just intrigued to find peoples veiws on this colour really, if any one can post pictures of any they may have? It seems to be quite a rare and un talked about colour ? 
The lavender I have seems very very pale all of the time and looks to me like it's nearer to White . What do you think ? 



















A lot of the pictures I've found online from the us look the same . I think they look like there in shed all the time . I think they are cool and I am going to be trying to produce my own .

Post up your thoughts and pictures !


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

i have one with hints of purple, wouldn't say its lavender to be honest









im not a fan of all the fancy colours whats wrong with the normal ones : victory:


----------



## Rhac's R us (Nov 28, 2009)

andy123 said:


> i have one with hints of purple, wouldn't say its lavender to be honest
> image
> 
> im not a fan of all the fancy colours whats wrong with the normal ones : victory:


Great looking cresty there ! Want to sell him?:whistling2:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Rhac's R us said:


> Great looking cresty there ! Want to sell him?:whistling2:




Well.... ive not got him a female yet... and he can be abit fiesty and still young with a full back panel... i wasnt planning on selling him tho : victory: id prefer a swap for a female (A) :lol2:


----------



## Rhac's R us (Nov 28, 2009)

How old is he? I can't see any bulges there yet !! His very nice mate I would say a haloween Harley !


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Rhac's R us said:


> How old is he? I can't see any bulges there yet !! His very nice mate I would say a haloween Harley !




that pictures abit old his now got gonads! and his about 20g's i think and his about 10months old... slow grower but loves his locusts, his dad was a large 40+g's: victory: he changes that colour quiet abit, from a grey'y colour to the purple and then to even blackish :mf_dribble: but his now a 100% full pack panel


----------



## Rhac's R us (Nov 28, 2009)

Anybody else have any pictures or opinions ?


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

See I owned one that was described as a Lavender Harlequin, and they are big on Lavender in the States, but personally I just see grey/blue, not even blue TBH.

It's very pretty, but in my honest opinion, I don't really see lavender so much. 

That's just me though 

Munch (left) (now owned by Ladybird on here) was called a Lavender Harley, but I put him down as an extreme halloween harley with white bits :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Anyway, each to their own!

And Pumpkin (right), Munch's mate whom I bought with him below, who I believe also belongs to Ladybird now and I see as a Harlequin. Maybe I'm just colour blind, I always used to call them Lavenders, but then one day thought, why? I don't see it, so why call them it.. Still a stunning pair x

Cheers,

Jac.


----------

